# Greatest Cover Songs



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

What are some of the greatest cover songs?

Here is an obvious one






His bout this one too?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This one:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> This one:


Never heard that one before. Definitely an interesting take!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

*Dylan 30th Concert*






The Bob Dylan 30th anniversary concert was one fabulous cover of a Dylan song after another, including the Johnny Winter cover of Highway 61 Revisited. There are so many standouts that it is impossible to single out a few. If you are not familiar with this concert, be prepared to be amazed and delighted.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Joe Cocker's With a Little Help From My Friends


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

When I saw the Johnny Winter video posted I immediately thought of the Dylan concert version. Even if he forgets the lyrics (as Clapton did as well).

Neil Young is outstanding.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

cougarjuno said:


> Joe Cocker's With a Little Help From My Friends


I love how he changes the song to a waltz.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

R.E.M. covers Leonard Cohen. Lots of great LC covers (but no more Hallelujahs please).


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

This one tops a great original.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Even more surprising than Graham Parker covering the Jackson 5 is this:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

This is going back a ways in time, but _Stardust_, written by Hoagy Carmichael, was my parents' favorite song--it was "their" song. But when Billy Ward and the Dominoes covered the song in 1957, my mother loved their version, pronouncing that she preferred it to the original. They do a great job with it as a mildly doo-*** version, including "cling cling cling" piano in the background:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Postmodern Jukebox is very creative with its covers, and they manage to land some incredible singers. I got to see Ms. Logan sing Ice, Ice Baby with them live, and she's amazing.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> Postmodern Jukebox is very creative with its covers, and they manage to land some incredible singers. I got to see Ms. Logan sing Ice, Ice Baby with them live, and she's amazing.


The MC Hammer cover was amazing, the band was great. The Vanilla Ice was funny and entertaining.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Sensational Alex Harvey Band put their inimitable stamp on a wide range of covers during their career - here are my favourites:

Next (Jacques Brel)
Delilah (Tom Jones)
Cheek to Cheek (Fred Astaire)
Gamblin' Bar Room Blues (Jimmie Rodgers - see video below) 
Amos Moses (Jerry Reed)
Tomorrow Belongs to Me (from _Cabaret_)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Nina Simone's cover of Kurt Weill's _Pirate Jenny_ is intense. I think she was serious.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Stretching the definition of cover song a bit:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Allman Brothers-Mountain Jam, One Way Out, Statesboro Blues
The Mothers-Directly From My Heart To You
Manfred Mann-Blinded By The Light
Santana-Black Magic Woman/Gypsy Queen
Animals-House Of The Rising Son
Yes-America


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes really do a nice job with America jazzing and funking it up into a very versatile composition. I've always loved it. Nevertheless I also love the simple and direct intimate feel of S&G's version. Their version expresses the sadness of so many people craving for a better life better. 

And what a beautiful text this is...


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I've come to appreciate Simon and Garfunkels music more over the years. When I grew up I liked it but they were not that hip and didn't stand out that much between all the other great music of that period. Listening to them today there's not much music that comes close to the level they reached, harmonically and poetry-wise.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

DEVO Satisfaction


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

And a couple from one of, my favourite guitarist


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

jegreenwood said:


> This one tops a great original.


one of the great covers....saw GP and the R do this live at Newcastle City Hall 78/79 ( 'like to do an ol' dance number for ya)
and they really tore the place to bits.....at the same venue around the same time I saw Ry Cooder do 'Chain Gang' as an encore and the vocals from Bobby King etc were so good I had a tear running down my cheek.....

years later along come Lake Street Dive with their version of I want you back' and although completely different it is equally memorable.....it is basically such a great song......

( anyone out there interested-have a look at Lake Street Dive doing I want you back on YT and be prepared to sit back and marvel!)


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

CCR - I Heard It Through The Grapevine


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

jim prideaux said:


> one of the great covers....saw GP and the R do this live at Newcastle City Hall 78/79 ( 'like to do an ol' dance number for ya)
> and they really tore the place to bits.....at the same venue around the same time I saw Ry Cooder do 'Chain Gang' as an encore and the vocals from Bobby King etc were so good I had a tear running down my cheek.....
> 
> years later along come *Lake Street Dive* with their version of I want you back' and although completely different it is equally memorable.....it is basically such a great song......
> ...


My brother put me on to them a year or so ago. She's got a great voice. On YouTube - I also found their cover of "Rich Girl."


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

jegreenwood said:


> My brother put me on to them a year or so ago. She's got a great voice. On YouTube - I also found their cover of "Rich Girl."


oh yeah!.....magnificent....saw them at the Sage Gateshead around a year ago and was not disappointed!

.....just been on YT...had never even thought of putting in Chain gang/Ry Cooder-up comes 1987 live version with Bobby King-listening at work while students are working independently and they are probably wondering why my head just fell off!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Brad Paisley with B.B. King: Let the Good Times Roll


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Great chiefly because Steve Marriott sings the last verse and plays some harmonica.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

NSFW. *Nouvelle vague* tackling a *New wave* song in *Bossanova* style (and yes, that's the same expression in 3 languages).


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> NSFW. *Nouvelle vague* tackling a *New wave* song in *Bossanova* style (and yes, that's the same expression in 3 languages).


Nouvelle Vague do some fantastic covers.
I've a couple of their albums


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

There have been many, many covers of this tune (the Wiki article below gives a list) but this version was the first time I heard the song and it remains my favourite.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Softly,_as_in_a_Morning_Sunrise

Also in the Wiki article is mention of what may be the _worst_ version:

*"What some may consider the most ludicrous version is the one featured in the 1940 film version of the operetta, in which it is actually sung as a cheerful ditty by Nelson Eddy while he shines his shoes, despite the melancholy nature of the song's lyric."*


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

"Asking only workmans wages, I came looking for a job....."
Great original, great cover. S&G, Mumford & sons


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Absolutely Sweet Marie, Jason & the Scorchers


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Telegram Sam, Bauhaus


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Spooky Tooth did a few, good and bad


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

And I love her-Pat Metheny
My back pages-Keith Jarrett Trio
God bless the Child-as above
I fought the law-The Clash
Pat Metheny and friends from Jazz Baltica (on YT)-This Masquerade


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here are a couple covers that are not like, say, the Creedence version of Grapevine that sticks pretty closely to Marvin Gaye's original, and some similar covers. These examples quite transform their originals by dramatically slowing down the tempo and altering the entire sense of mood. The first is actually a cover of a cover, David Cook's take on Chris Cornell's very different reading of Michael Jackson's Billie Jean:




Next, Tori Amos puts Nirvana's Smells Like Teen Spirit through her patented Tori-izer machine, which makes anything and everything sound like an Amos original, and sometimes I like it:





Finally, a truly great cover, transforming one remarkable classic into an entirely different and in my view, even grander entity, surpassing its original inspiration in pathos and plangency--a triumph of transfiguration: Clapton & Company's Derek and the Dominoes' take on Hendrix's Little Wing.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Two examples that come to mind that really took the songs to new heights are Hendrix's cover of _All Along the Watchtower_ and Santana's cover of _Black Magic Woman_.

I also think the Stone Temple Pilots did a fine job with their cover of Zeppelin's _Dancing Days_.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

philoctetes said:


> Spooky Tooth did a few, good and bad


They did indeed. I love the above.

Also like this very much:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

All Along the Watchtower has been covered by everyone in the entire universe--the Hendrix is very, very fine--but I also have enjoyed Dave Mason's several efforts:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Quincy Jones' Superstition features a decent vocal cover, but the musicians are smoking hot, with Cat Anderson from the Duke Ellington band screaming on trumpet and Phil Woods playing so earthy, he may need a parental warning.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This is a jazz cover of Dizzy Gillespie's Manteca. Everything about this is interesting; the rhythm section has an amazing groove. Jerome Richardson is smooth as silk on the soprano sax and provides a tasty improvisation with Cat Anderson and Phil Woods hopping in at the end and setting the place on fire.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Johnny Cash - I see a darkness


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry, but I just had to add this 
Hendrix covering Dylan is good but I got the ultimate here





Celine Dion and Anastacia doing AC/DC

Celine pouting and strutting around is just priceless


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

No apologies needed but I don't like AC/DC in the first place, let alone CD/AN ... :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Richard Cheese - _Ice Ice Baby _


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I have always appreciated the covers done by Chrissie Hynde (but she is a Strange Goddess anyway). Here is Jimi's _Bold as Love_: 




And here she does Dylan's _I Shall Be Released_, from the huge Dylan tribute concert:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Haydn man said:


> Sorry, but I just had to add this
> Hendrix covering Dylan is good but I got the ultimate here
> 
> 
> ...





Casebearer said:


> No apologies needed but I don't like AC/DC in the first place, let alone CD/AN ... :lol:


Fortunately that video is unavailable in the United States.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

A much older version (possibly the original)


----------



## newyorkconversation (Dec 6, 2017)

Joan Jett - I Love Rock and Roll

Blondie - Hanging on the Telephone

both excellent covers (originals by The Arrows and The Nerves, respectively).

Bow Wow Wow - I Want Candy bears mentioning as well.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

"Don't Do It" by The Band on "Rock of Ages"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Top of The World/Shonen Knife


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Great cover of the enigmatic Stones song -

*Dramarama - Memo From Turner*





Billy Bragg's version of John Cooper Clarke's 'Evidently Chickentown'

John Cooper Clarke says he wishes he had written it this way. The Guardian should adopt this version of the song as an anthem.

Merry Christmas
Metairie Road


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Here's a not so obvious cover but I like them both


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Colour me confused - A salty dog by Procol Harum is a cover?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> Colour me confused - A salty dog by Procol Harum is a cover?


No, Cheap Trick's Everybody Knows sounds a lot like A salty dog...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

Some of the greatest covers were made by Elvis Presley in his early Las Vagas come back concerts. Bridge over Troubled Water is one:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Isaac Hayes made some good cover songs, for example Walk On By


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

These guys are great live


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

Loved their cover of the Move's _California Man_ from the same concert. I think it's been removed from YouTube, though.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Loved their cover of the Move's _California Man_ from the same concert. I think it's been removed from YouTube, though.


I am listening to it now:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The original Beatles song was tinny and dull. Laibach gave it a goid kicking.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I just watched the documentary,_Standing in the Shadows of Motown_, again. Here is, quite possible, a perfect song.
Man did Joan Osborne, along with the Funk Brothers, nail this song. Take a listen.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

On the same documentary, _Standing in the Shadows of Motown_, Joan Osborne also does a great rendition of Martha and The Vandellas _Heat Wave_.

Joan should do a full CD of this material.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I really admire Japan's 1979 cover of the Velvet Underground's All Tomorrow's Parties. Japan had shaken off their post-glam beginnings and their music was getting sparser in texture. This cover has none of the funereal drone and death-angel vocals of the Velvets/Nico original but I think their completely different - not to say imaginative - take still manages to convey the desperation and loneliness found in Lou Reed's lyrics.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Rufus Wainwright has done some great covers. I'm not a Lloyd Webber fan, but I love this:


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Brilliant!


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Leon Russel and Bonnie Bramlett wrote this great song, originally performed by Delaney and Bonnie. Here is Bonnie singing her bluesy version of the song.






I do like the way that Bonnie Bramlett sang the original version. But Karen Carpenter took it to another level, IMO. Also note that, in the original version, Bonnie sang, _I can't wait to *sleep* with you again_.

That was too risque for the Carpenters. So Richard Carpenter switched this line to: _I can't wait to *be* with you again_.

Take a listen to the Carpenter's version. This is an absolute gem.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Heart of Gold


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

From my blog. As always, purely subjective.

*Twelve great covers (better than the original):
*
Carpenters - This masquerade (Leon Russell)
Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah (Leonard Cohen)
kd lang - After the goldrush (Neil Young)
Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Blinded by the light (Bruce Springsteen)
Matthews Southern Comfort - Woodstock (Joni Mitchell)
Natalie Imbruglia - Torn (Ednaswap)
Peter Gabriel - Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)
Roxy Music - Jealous guy (John Lennon)
Steven Wilson - The guitar lesson (Momus)
Sinead O'Connor - Nothing compares 2U (The Family)
This Mortal Coil - Song to the siren (Tim Buckley)
Tori Amos - Time (Tom Waits)

*Twelve great covers (not better than the original):
*
Bad Wolves - Zombie (Cranberries)
Disturbed - The sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
Easy Star All-Stars - Time (Pink Floyd)
Elbow - Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
No Doubt - It's my life (Talk Talk)
Nouvelle Vague - Fade to grey (Visage)
Pat Benatar - Wuthering heights (Kate Bush)
Rocksferry - The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
Sarah McLachlan - Blackbird (Beatles)
Steve Hackett - Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
Steve Hackett - Supper's ready (Genesis)
Yes - America (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This is a pretty awesome cover:


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

With a twist that this is her own song...

Indila - Dernière danse (Ho My Session! Acoustique)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I've been hooked onto this one lately:






This one's always great. The video's kind of funny:


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Otis Redding* had the original hit with "Respect" but *Aretha Franklin* made the song hers with her cover

Otis Redding's original






Aretha Franklin's cover


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Cool turning this Iggy Pop song into a dirge






Black metal take on a Johnny Cash tune






Johnny Cash doing Depeche Mode






A much better cover of Sol Invictus's anti-Christian anthem






Lets cover Godflesh but make it heavier and more evil


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Since you mentioned a Metal band doing Cash - here's Cash doing NIN


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I've just prepared a post for my revived blog with my 12 favourite cover songs. The Cash is one of them.

Here are the others:

This Masquerade (Carpenters, 1973 - original Leon Russell)
Blinded by the Light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, 1976 - original Bruce Springsteen)
Song to the Siren (This Mortal Coil, 1984 - original Tim Buckley)
Nothing compares 2U (Sinead O'Connor, 1990 - original The Family)
Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, 1994 - original Leonard Cohen)
Suzanne (Peter Gabriel, 1995 - original Leonard Cohen)
Firth of Fifth (Steve Hackett, 1996 - original Genesis)*
Torn (Natalie Imbruglia, 1998 - original Ednaswap)
Time (Tori Amos, 2001 - original Tom Waits)
After the Goldrush (k.d. lang, 2004 - original Neil Young) 
The Sound of Silence (Disturbed, 2015, original Simon and Garfunkel)*

* not better than the original but extremely good in their own way.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know about greatest but I like America by Yes, Mr. Tambourine Man by The Byrds, Bouree by Tull, Toccata by ELP, Mountain Jam by the Allman Brothers, and Season Of The Witch by Richard Thompson, which is on a TV show soundtrack CD.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Can't help falling in love (Stereo) - Diana Ankudinova / Диана Анкудинова


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah

HALLELUJAH" // LEONARD COHEN he did record it several times but I do like Jeff Buckley and Gabriel Rios ft Gabriela


----------

